# visual basic und sql server?



## Brauni (7. Juni 2006)

hallo

Ich habe schon mal wo gesehen, dass einer in Visual Basic mit einer Access oder SQL Server Datenbank eine Anwendung programmiert hat. Mit Abfragen, Berichten usw.
Wie ist dies in Visual Basic möglich?
Gibts dazu Tutorials, Bücher..... ?

Bitte um Infos!


----------



## yan1 (7. Juni 2006)

hi,

Diese Website war erstes Suchergebnis bei ...

http://www.vbmysql.com/translations/german/crystalvbmysql.html

Dies wird dir behilflich sein:


```
Private Sub Form_Load() 
	Dim conn  As ADODB.Connection 
	Dim rs As ADODB.Recordset 
	Dim result As Long 

	Set conn = New  ADODB.Connection 
	conn.CursorLocation = adUseClient 
	conn.ConnectionString = "DRIVER={MySQL  ODBC 3.51 Driver};" _ 
		& "SERVER=123.456.789.101;" _  
		& "DATABASE=test;" _ 
		& "UID=myuser;" _ 
		& "PWD=mypass;" _ 
		& "OPTION=" & 1 + 2 + 8 + 32 + 2048 + 163841 
	
	conn.Open Set rs = New ADODB.Recordset 
	rs.Open "SELECT * FROM report", conn, adOpenStatic,  adLockReadOnly 

	'RECORDSET UND PFAD ZU ERZEUGTER DATEI UEBERGEBEN, TRUE/FALSE ZUM UEBERSCHREIBEN  

	result = CreateFieldDefFile(rs, App.Path & "\reportx", True)  

	If result Then 
		MsgBox "Datei " & App.Path & "\datax erfolgreich angelegt", vbInformation, "Fertig!" 
	Else 
		MsgBox "Erzeugen der ttx-Datei fehlgeschlagen!", vbCritical 
	End If 
End Sub
```


----------



## herberta (8. Juni 2006)

Es gibt auch ein Buch dazu,  "ADO2.5 Visual Basic Datenbankprogrammierung für Profis" ISBN3-934358-78-0
sehr empfehlenswert (habe nur eine alte Ausgabe).

Gruß
herberta


----------

